# New Flashlight



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I added a new flashlight to my EDC. The reason I got this light was for the belt carrier, and it was very cheap. Here it is.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice light. Just don't drop it in any digital grass.  It will be lost for sure.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Prepper, if you find some Digital Grass let me know, my favorite camouflage is Digital and I could hide with ease


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I got lost in that same digital grass once!!!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

+1 this flashlight is light weight and takes a beating!


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Maglite's are great. All of them. I'm looking to buy a nice hefty 5d cell model, which can easily be used as a weapon if needed. Popular for cops (im not a cop)

Big Maglite fan here!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The MiniMag in the OP, looks similar to a kubotan, hook your keys on the end and the options for ...


----------



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

I love my mags, but have any of you seem "The Torch" by wicked lasers? It's 4100 lumens, and can get hot enough at the tip to light smaller tinder on fire. They have quite a few videos for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

No Jerddd, I will look into that though


----------



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

The Torch - World's Brightest Flashlight | Wicked Lasers

For now, my mag will do, but once my ducks are all in a row, and i've got the cash to spare, I'm definitely gonna try it out!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Digital Grass... you guys crack me up. I had to switch to the new ABUs before I retired... but I was expecting the AF to come up with a camo pattern that included bookshelves, desk lights, and computers.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I"m sticking with my 511 Light for Life.
No batteries, has capacitors, charges in 90 seconds. 
Can take a charge off a car battery.

All black, no digital grass needed!

Although I do have a half dozen maglights.


----------

